# MiniManchas vs LaManchas



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

MiniManchas (MM) vs LaManchas (LM) or Nigerian Dwarfs (ND)

I have found several neighbors who share my love of goats. Yesterday three of us were discussing MiniManchas. As we understand, ND have high-ButterFat milk, LM have good BFat and much higher milking capacity. 

1. LM and ND kids are MiniManchas, right?
2. Do the Minis come from LaMancha does and ND bucks? Does it matter?
3. Compared milk taste and quantity of the MM to the LM and the ND?


I have only :banana02: LaMancha, one guy has only ND and the third has a variety including some ND, Nubian. Togg, Alpine, x's but none of us have minis. I am considering MM for next year. 

4. What are the benefits of MM?

Thanks. Paul


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here's a link to the Mini Mancha board on dairygoatinfo.com

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=6744.0


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

1. Yes
2. Yes and it does matter see below. 
3. No clue
4. Minis to me and others around here are for smaller areas, eat less feed and they do not need as much milk. Plus there is a cuteness factor in the small ones. People have bought from me for their size and cuteness.

ND buck with a big doe. Doing it the other way is risking large babies for a small doe that might not be able to handle it. Nigerian dwarf bucks can reach but if you are not sure put a log, spool or something in there so he can get her as she runs on by, lol. 
I like my goats with ears  so I have no experience with Mini Manchas. But I do have mini Nubians and they do have good bags and teats. Not as much as a full Nubian but for people who do not need a gallon a day they work pretty well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

LaManchaPaul said:


> MiniManchas (MM) vs LaManchas (LM) or Nigerian Dwarfs (ND)
> 
> I have found several neighbors who share my love of goats. Yesterday three of us were discussing MiniManchas. As we understand, ND have high-ButterFat milk, LM have good BFat and much higher milking capacity.
> 
> ...


I have 2 MM does, along with the standards, and just love them. They do produce less milk, but they also eat less, so it all comes out in the wash. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! The F1 MM are likely to have elf ears and not as little as the ND, but still super-cute. Mine are F3 or so, tiny gopher ears... one is ND sized, the other is very petite. Both have beautiful udders. "Bitty" (the itty-bitty one) was a first freshener and not very fun to milk at first, but her teats got easier and easier as her lactation progressed. A low platform to set on your milking stand is all that's needed to have it serviceable for a mini.

Benefits?? Well, our 2 have very rich milk, so we always reserved some for putting in our coffee. They're very cute, though I think that may have been said already. Let's see.... Benefits.... Hmmmm. :shrug:


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I love my mini-mancha's. They carry on the milkablity in the south of their Lamancha cousins, in a much smaller package that can stay in excellent shape on little to no grain. The ND in them has pretty much in the bloodline I have taken care of the feet issues. Depending on the generation of mini mancha depends upon the size of the adult milk doe. I prefer the 2nd generations myself, and although I have 3 Americans, this year I am using a 2nd generation buck to add size to the kids of the 3rd and 4th generation. My next buck will be a purebred LaMancha buck bred to a 3rd generation (American) grand champion mini mancha...I want to continue to improve udder with a doe in the 120 pound size at 5 years.

My mini's use all the same equipment I use for my Nubians, including the same milkstands, and I do agree when you get into the 3rd and 4th generations you will want them to nurse their kids the first year  

Just can't tell you how much of a fan I am of them, nice sized hand milkable teats, that still fit on normal size inflations if you hand milk, LaMancha voices with LaMancha dispositions, the grain to milk ratio is phenomenal. Vicki


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

I like my minis. They eat ALOT less, seem to have less kidding problems, I like the milk flavor better. My girls only milk an average of 2 qt/day, but on limited grain and mostly 2nd crop grass hay (with a 120 RFV but only 12% protein). They are plenty plump too. Those are all the reasons I like my nigies too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> Depending on the generation of mini mancha depends upon the size of the adult milk doe. I prefer the 2nd generations myself, and although I have 3 Americans, this year I am using a 2nd generation buck to add size to the kids of the 3rd and 4th generation.


Very true! I don't know exactly what generation my tiny one is, but 4th is quite possible. She is *tiny*... I can easily pick her up and I'm on the small side myself. My other one is ND sized. Probably 2nd gen (or a large 3rd gen?). Both have lovely udders, though, so I'm happy.



> My next buck will be a purebred LaMancha buck bred to a 3rd generation (American) grand champion mini mancha...


What?? A standard sized buck bred to a 3rd gen mini?? Did I read that right? That doesn't seem possible 



> My mini's use all the same equipment I use for my Nubians, including the same milkstands, and I do agree when you get into the 3rd and 4th generations you will want them to nurse their kids the first year


I was not so lucky in that department...one I got in milk (no kids), the other was a FF and her single doeling was dead. She wasn't that bad to milk, actually. I have small hands and thin fingers, though, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## luvmygoats3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any pictures of mini manchas?? Just curious as to what they look like..


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> I love my mini-mancha's...(clipped) *Depending on the generation of mini mancha *depends upon the size of the adult milk doe. I prefer the 2nd generations myself, and although I have 3 *Americans,* this year I am using a 2nd generation buck to add size to the kids of the 3rd and 4th generation. *My next buck will be a purebred LaMancha buck bred to a 3rd generation (American) grand champion mini mancha...*I want to continue to improve udder with a doe in the 120 pound size at 5 years... (clipped) Vicki



*THANKS *to everyone who posted. :bow: I will breed my LaMancha does to ND buck in the fall. I WANT MINI!!!

Vicki and FrogDog talk about generations. OK LM doe to ND buck gives Mini 1st generation, right? I understand from Georgia that one can get a Mini from ND doe with LM buck, but that it is dangerous. 

Then for 2nd generation you would need to breed two Minis, right? 

So with this method, we count the generations. Does the generation count stop when you breed back to a pure blood original; as with Vicki's LM buck to 3rd generation Mini? Does that start the count again at generation one?


OMG.. :doh: I forgot what "American" means in front of a breed. 
Paul


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

A ND doe can successfully kid out babies from a full size buck. It's just riskier. My first generation mini Nubian, Mimi is the product of an oops between a ND doeling and a Nubian buckling belonging to a friend of mine. Both her dam and her granddam were accidently bred to the buckling and both had twins without assistance. This fall, Mimi was intentionally bred to a registered Nubian buck because I want the Nubian type in my second generation kids. Mimi has airplane ears. She is still small, but bigger than her ND dam.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

luvmygoats3 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of mini manchas?? Just curious as to what they look like..












This is a 1st gen. standing on a standard donkey


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Just so inexperienced people know, 1st generation doesn't always mean LM/ND so you have a 50/50% goat. My doe Tumbleweed is from Flat Rocks Farm, who specializes in Nigierians and only had a couple minis for novelty. So, my Tumbleweed is 87.5% Nigerian as her grandma was a true 1st gen, then bred to a Nigie to produce Tumbleweed's dam, who was then bred Nigie, to produce Tumbleweed. She's definately not Nigerian looking, she's bigger and looong, but her kids, even when bred to a 50/50% mini mancha are small.

You can see pics of my crew at www.dbarjacres.com on the mini mancha page.

My 4th generation doe I just sold was my largest doe.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

oh my ! that pic is great!!!!!! how funny.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

1st generation minimancha is usually ND/LM. Then for 2nd generation you must breed to a mini mancha buck further up into the program....so to get 2nd generation kids out of your 1st generation doe your buck would have to be 2nd, 3rd (now American if they meet breed standard) etc...

Al is a good sized doe, she will easily handle having kids out of the LaMancha buck that was chosen for her. 

A mistaken breeding in a doe who came to me bred this last year, had little boer bucks. There is nothing refined and dainty or frail about well bred mini manchas. Vicki


----------



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

That mini mancha is adorable. Makes me want one! But...I'm planning on getting a cashmere buck this spring so I can't get too carried away. Although...my neighbor will have lamancha babies soon and I can just sneak one of them home if the desire gets too strong. Otherwise, I have to go over it with my husband who drives the truck, that hauls the trailer, that brings the goats home to me!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh I want one tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! That picture is so cute!


----------

